# Here we go.....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fitment was perfect....        :banana:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful jay ! beautiful !


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good b


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

looks alot better than i thoguht it would. that pretty nice


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

bump said:


> *looks alot better than i thoguht it would. that pretty nice *


 I'm happy  for real it looks good


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Now all you need is a less rounded grill, and your ride will be über dope.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me likey


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

looks good some 1 should photoshop a 98 grille to see how it looks??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*#1 or #2*

#1








#2


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The Syndicate grille looks good on there. Never been a fan of the Extreme kit, but hey, if it's what makes you happy, then awesome  !

I mean, hell, it's painted, and that automatically makes it better than half the cars I see  .


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey jay, try photoshopping the 98 honeycomb grille in there like whiteb14 said, see how it looks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like # 1

haha feels like a eye exam.

does it look better with 1 or 2... 

sorry im bored.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that front end is indeed EXTREME. like i said before... it looks good but its too much for the b14 body lines.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

nice kit, do you got a rear one or not? and id like to see the rims please


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, i really like that look!.. esp cause its a white car.. and im a white car too!..i think i may get the drift kit.. BUT, im not sure, i have crystal h4's with HID. i MAY get the erebuni front..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

heres my quick and crappy cut and paste of a 98 grille...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the photochop and not yet about the rear one....tomorrow I have to pick it up...is the stillen rear


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

the syndicate grill looks better, including 98 style.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

r u gonna keep those side skirts?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *the syndicate grill looks better, including 98 style. *


I agree...syndicate grill looks good with the xtreme bumper....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

ajracer805 said:


> *r u gonna keep those side skirts? *


 No ....I'm waiting for next month to get new side skirts....I need to pay my CC first


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

which ones are u getting?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I also prefer the Syndicate grille with the front bumper.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks great the way it is in my opinion..

Bur it looks like something is wrong with the drivers side corner ..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn your car is lookin good  
wish i was able to get the SS from ya.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.
I would go with the Syndicate grill as well.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good, I say keep the syndicate grill.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

id definitely go with the sydicate grill, that looks hot


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *looks great the way it is in my opinion..
> 
> Bur it looks like something is wrong with the drivers side corner .. *


 you're right I have to work in that corner light....it doesn't fit right.....why ? I don't know


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Geez,
How'd you get so lucky with the fitment. I like how the sides blend well with the front. Yeah you do need something on the rear now though.

Seth

P.S. Pics, I think, should be taken with the rims facing the camera, not the tread.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

can we get a full side shot?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *can we get a full side shot? *


 yes...for tomorrow after 4:00 pm


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Geez,
> How'd you get so lucky with the fitment. I like how the sides blend well with the front. Yeah you do need something on the rear now though.
> 
> Seth
> ...


I have the stillen rear apron ....but I need to install it....I'm having some problems with the fitment ...the apron is touching the muffler.... and one side doesn't fit right


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *can we get a full side shot? *


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

nice


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn that looks good


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn that looks good *


What do you think? se-l or xtreme sides?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> *nice *


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

did u paint the side mirrors? door handles?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *did u paint the side mirrors? door handles? *


No ....my car came like that...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *What do you think? se-l or xtreme sides? *


I would say, extreme just because it will line up with the front bumper.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

by the way, theres a ghost in your passenger side of the car


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i say extreme as well


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *by the way, theres a ghost in your passenger side of the car *


lol i was gonna post the same thing.

not sure what the extreme sides look like but if they were made to go with the front them im assuming they'd look better cuz they'd line up better. But most likely they will be lower than current so you will def need that rear bumper on.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i say go extreme (4 more than one reason jay) ... it will definitely line everything up better. are u going to get an aftermarket rear as well??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Car looks hot Jay. Will we be seeing you at the Team Serious meet this sunday?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i would personally go with a 98 style grille, it keeps with the skyline look, since you already have the front bumper, i feel the 98 style grille blends real well with that bumper. my second choice would be the syndicate grille.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

dude, is that a fire extinguisher on the pillar?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^Yes it is. Jay, why would you do that? If youre car EVER DID catch fire, do you think that APC $10 thing is really gonna work? And work well? Thats a Honda accessory.


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

not to mention if air-bag goes off,you have a heavy powered projectile coming to your head.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

About the extinguisher is a gift.....from somebody very special to me...what can I do?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

put it in the glove box...

Leave the SE-R/GT-R badges to nissans, leave the extinguishers to hondas and F&F cars.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Since the extinguisher is from someone special I say keep it there or move it to the rear deck.

Either way, Its up to you, so do what you want.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *About the extinguisher is a gift.....from somebody very special to me...what can I do? *



leave it...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Since the extinguisher is from someone special I say keep it there or move it to the rear deck.
> 
> Either way, Its up to you, so do what you want. *


I'm going to move it to the trunk ...right now I need a new pilar


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Thats what I was gonna suggest. Its not one of those things that you use every day that would warrant it being that prominent in the car.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW Neil I'm going to be showing my cat at the Magnetic Mini Bash in Berlin , CT Sat. and Sun (9 and 10)


----------

